# M6060 decision



## widowmaker2013 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am looking at a kubota M6060,loader,cab. It will be used for mowing,tedding,raking,snowblowing and any chores around. I guess I'm looking for anyone with any seat time or comments. Also I'm concerned with the loader abilities. There are too many comments about kubota and there light weight. I will be using it in the winter to unload pellets by the ton and I guess I've seen too many internet videos with tractors standing on their nose trying to lift weight they are rated for. It will have loaded tires and wheel weights. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey widowmaker,

With loaded tires and wheel weights, it should be able to lift to its rated capacity. You could always add a weight bucket or heavy implement on the lift if not satisfied. A one ton lift puts a pretty good load on the front axle. Look it over as well.


----------

